

Personal Flying Machine - followgoat

Ive always hated roads, cars and traffic jams.This planet used to be beautiful and pristine, now it looks like a mess because of air pollution from cars and congestion on the roads. Always wondered if it is physically possible to create a personal flying machine, something that you can ride on and which maybe levitates a few meters off the ground - this would allow the user to avoid traffic jams    and many more people can travel to work with less hassle. Im an engineer by training, interested in meeting others who might be interested in working on such a project. Thanks !<p>Victor Cai
======
phektus
like this? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAEi3SMVE60>

